# Strategy for HD Tivo Upgrade



## Maurice (Jul 19, 1999)

I have a stock HR10-250 running 6.3c . It has been a while since I have upgraded a drive on a TiVo, but in the past I used MFS tools successfully.

I just ordered a new 750GB drive.

My goal is to increase recording capacity and preserve the existing recordings.

If I just add the 2nd Drive - would this work? - I suppose I would have to purchase additional hardware like brackets and cables. 

I would be happy with just replacing the existing drive with the 750GB - in that case can I purchase and use Instantcake to simplify the copy process? Is there a better tool to copy the 250 to the 750 and how long will the process take?

I have been reading may searched messages- but I am still confused as to the best way to go.

Thanks


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

I believe that the instantcake product installs a fresh, new drive (I've never used or seen instantcake), which will not transfer your recordings. I think that you will be best off using spike2k5's mfslive boot disc. Check his website, it has instructions and his modified version of MFSTools that fixes issues with the previous (2.0) release.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Just follow the step-by-step instructions for the HR10-250 here ....
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

Use the standard free MFSTools. You can either replace the existing drive, or add a second drive. In both cases you can chose to preserve your existing recordings (which can take several hours).

Personally, I don't like two-drive Tivos .... twice as much chance of hard drive problems, and tougher to track down if something fails later on. Best to just keep your original 250GB drive in a safe place for easy replacement if something goes wrong with the upgraded drive.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 19, 1999)

Thank you all for the tips


----------



## AABuck (Mar 10, 2007)

How hard is it to replace weakening Tivo hard drive with upgrade drive? Is it better to let DVRupgrade do it or can a reasonably knowledgeable person do it as well.

AB


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Not hard at all Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions .


----------



## MadGreek (Sep 27, 2003)

I've been wanting to upgrade my TiVos to bigger hard drives, but won't that invalidate the warranty?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

MadGreek said:


> I've been wanting to upgrade my TiVos to bigger hard drives, but won't that invalidate the warranty?


Yes, opening the TiVo box can void the warranty.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> Yes, opening the TiVo box can void the warranty.


After 90 days the warranty is parts only and if you keep the original drive you took out, if something does go that not the hard drive (not very likely) put the old HD back in and if the TiVo still does not work, TiVo will fix it for some $55 or so, you pay shipping one way. Few TiVos have non HD problems past the first 90 days.


----------



## MadGreek (Sep 27, 2003)

lessd said:


> After 90 days the warranty is parts only and if you keep the original drive you took out, if something does go that not the hard drive (not very likely) put the old HD back in and if the TiVo still does not work, TiVo will fix it for some $55 or so, you pay shipping one way. Few TiVos have non HD problems past the first 90 days.


That makes sense, thanks!


----------

